# can LCD projectors suffer burn in?



## drf

I have an LCD projector (a very old one) and I left the DVD menu for cars playing for about 2 hours. Unfortunately now the menu text is permanently showing like a water mark. Any ideas if this is temporary or if the LCD panels are stuffed?

Many thanks


Dr F


----------



## Mike P.

What you are experiencing with your LCD projector is called "image persistence". Here is a program that may help.

http://www.jscreenfix.com/


----------



## drf

Thanks, Although I have used that program the image is starting to fade, I can only see it now if I project a black screen.


----------



## Mike P.

How long did you run the program?


----------



## drf

Sorry, typo in my last post, replace the word have with haven't. 

The persistance is almost gone, I just turned the thing off overnight (as opposed to leaving it running :scratch and that seeems to have done the trick. I am going to get a copy of that program anyway, I now a few LCD panels that have stuck pixels and the like.

If I get it running in the not too distant future I will let you know how long it took and wat it did.

Cheers

Dr f


----------

